# Baled Green Corn Stalks



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you guys know about this? What is the best way to deal with this... 5x6 round bale of green corn stalks or drought stricken corn stalks to feed this winter? What is the best way to prepare these. many, like myself have never done ensilage. But I am hearing discussions on doing this to feed cattle this winter.

Thanks for inputs, discussions and even directions on best way to handle this to prevent posioning the cattle.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

In college are teacher told us to cut the corn above the first node. he said the nitrates were higher towards the bottom of the plant.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Read an article that said the same, lower third of plant. You'll need a tub grinder though. We run a flail shredder over ours in the fall before baling and they still won't eat the bigger pieces of stalk.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

A silage chopper would be so much simpler!!! I have also seen baggers for storing round bales air tight. I doubt you will ever get green stalks dry enough to store any other way. Mel


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rumor has it, a guy in Dubois Co. IN has already killed a sizeable herd of beef cows with baled corn stalks this summer from nitrate poisoning. Thinking about baling some myself to sell this winter. Yes chopper would be better, but I have some corn that is only 3 ft tall anyway and a chopper couldn't get enough in it to work right.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Rumor has it, a guy in Dubois Co. IN has already killed a sizeable herd of beef cows with baled corn stalks this summer from nitrate poisoning. Thinking about baling some myself to sell this winter. Yes chopper would be better, but I have some corn that is only 3 ft tall anyway and a chopper couldn't get enough in it to work right.


We had a neighbor who lost a few head to nitrate poisoning in oats hay a few years ago.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

jpritchett said:


> We had a neighbor who lost a few head to nitrate poisoning in oats hay a few years ago.


Thanks for mentioning the cereal grains and nitrate poisoning....here is a nitrate poisoning reference I added to the site

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/17298-nitrate-posioning-reference-sheet/


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Individually wrap them as soon as possible after baling. For best results bale with a cutter baler as it will result in a denser bale (less oxygen), and make for easier feeding in a TMR. Also, try to bale with at least 50% moisture. Ensiling process will eliminate the danger of nitrate poisoning. Don't skimp on wrap unless you like mold. Remember, you are trying to create an oxygen free environment.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

IAhaymakr said:


> Individually wrap them as soon as possible after baling. For best results bale with a cutter baler as it will result in a denser bale (less oxygen), and make for easier feeding in a TMR. Also, try to bale with at least 50% moisture. Ensiling process will eliminate the danger of nitrate poisoning. Don't skimp on wrap unless you like mold. Remember, you are trying to create an oxygen free environment.


Thanks IAhaymakr. That is something good to know.


----------

